# Anyone ever try a ritilin and wellbutrin combination?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What was your experience with the combination?


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I haven't tried that, but I've tried Adderall/Wellbutrin combo. The combo was a lot better than either one separately.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey beach how does the wellbutrin complement the adderall can you tell us of your experience? Is that adderall xr your talking about?.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I've used Ritalin and Wellbutrin SR together. In general, I'd say the Wellbutrin added nothing. The rebound when the Ritalin wore off seemed to be much smoother and tolerable.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

That awesome then the only other problem left too deal with is the rebound insomina that can be solve by taking it extra early.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've used Wellbutrin in combination with dextroamphetamine (the main component of Adderall).

Wellbutrin is useless and does nothing more than taking dextroamphetamine alone for me.

Other than a very modest appetite suppressant effect -- an effect almost too trivial to even mention -- Wellbutrin does zip for me.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wrote a couple detailed on posts on here a while back, if you wanted to search for them.

In short though, if either one alone was like a good engine upgrade to your car, both together was like throwing on a supercharger. The good effects of both were magnified a great amount even using pretty low doses. The effects were better than higher individual doses of either med separately. This was with the instant release versions of both. I tried again at a different time with Bupropion XL and Adderall XR at the same doses previously, and it was nowhere near the same.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I've used Wellbutrin in combination with dextroamphetamine (the main component of Adderall).
> 
> Wellbutrin is useless and does nothing more than taking dextroamphetamine alone for me.
> 
> Other than a very modest appetite suppressant effect -- an effect almost too trivial to even mention -- Wellbutrin does zip for me.


I have gained 5 pounds since on Wellbutrin :sigh.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I felt the same as you UltraShy with the Dex and Wellbutin no advantage from the combo i've been taking a low dose of Dex as needed no problems with that i still would like too try it with Ritilin or Adderall since they got a greater effect on norepinephrine i was on the xl version as well and my body was feeling like it wasn't recovering good enough.


----------



## crazyemily (Jun 1, 2012)

have taken those together, had no problems.


----------

